# Junior Dog Showing



## Vicky106 (Mar 4, 2011)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to this site so please be gentle and i apologise in advance if i have posted this in the wrong place!.

We have been thinking of getting a 2nd family dog for quite some time now, and have gone through the process of researching a myriad of breeds, breeders etc and probably have settled on a show type cocker spaniel.

My eldest daughter is 10 (today, actually - i do feel old!) and has many a time mentioned that she would like to get into junior dog showing. We have a 6 yr old non KC registered border terrier, so the ship has really sailed on that one and i wondered if anyone could give me some advice about how to get her started on this hobby and also what to expect?. My main concern having been a spectator at a few dog shows in the past is that it does seem a little bit snobby amongst the competitors and is a bit of a who knows who network but my experience is very very limited and i'm sure the childrens world of showing is probably different.

Any advice would be very welcome

Many Thanks


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i'd suggest she goes to a few companion shows first and shows the BT, get in some practice and she if she actually enjoys it. Somebody may even let her handle their dog in classes. Having seen some of the parents of junior handlers at shows i agree its quite competetive to say the least .
Also try and get to some ringcraft classes where they actively encourage junior handlers, also see if there are any local open shows that are putting on JH classes that you can go along to watch and see what is expected of them. good luck


----------



## Vicky106 (Mar 4, 2011)

our BT has a lovely nature but is a bit bouncy and will only walk with me, otherwise she digs her heels in and refuses to move.

In terms of buying a puppy for showing, obviously it has to meet the breed standard, and be kc registered - there is a hell of a price premium on puppies from top show lines. Is it worth the paying the extra for such a pedigree or could she succeed with a "average" pedigree?.

I'm not really bothered about winning any shows but if she really gets into it i'd like to know that the dog we settle on wouldn't let her down!


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

I agree with Dexter. You should test the water before commiting to purchasing a puppy. Your BT could be trained to behave for her with the help of a ringcraft club and you can enter both pedigree and novelty classes at companion shows as they don't need to be KC reg.

As far as buying a show puppy is concerened, pedigree is part of it but having pick of the best/better ones in the litter is equally important.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

My son did a little Junior Handling but he didn't really fit the mould; he was a boy and strictly a jeans and T-shirt young man. However he was a very competent handler and did handle Phoenix to her stud book number at Windsor Champ Show, where he was judged on dog rather than handling. So, there's no reason why your daughter can't try both.
Do your research, try to find a breeder that you "click" with; their input and advice will be invaluable to your daughter. Contact the Cocker breed clubs, they will be able to put you in touch with someone who can help. It is worth finding the right dog, or your daughter will face endless dissapointment and frustration.
Dog showing isn't "snobby", at least not in my breed but it takes a little while to find your feet.
Linda


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

whereabouts are you based?


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

dexter said:


> whereabouts are you based?


OO yes! Good point :thumbup:
Linda


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

My two girls have just come out of the handling but will help any youngster wishing to start, as the others have said let us know roughly where you are based and then perhaps I can find someone to help out. A couple of ex-juniors do handling days which are excellent, if you are interested let me know and I will sort out the link :thumbup:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

skyerocky20 said:


> hi vicky if you live in the uk and your dog is kc registered just go along to a puppy show and the judges will enter your pup there and then? they will give you all the advice you need , i would think other countries have the same proceedure? make sure the show is for your particular breed and make sure the pup is well behaved or they wont let you compete.


Doesnt quite work like that unless it is a companion show, limited and open shows have to be entered some of them a month in advance most about a fortnight/three weeks, you will need schedules and it is the secretary that enters them. They will have to be KC reg for the limited and open but the companion shows they dont. It also doesnt have to be for the particular breed most companion shows are open to all dogs


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

skyerocky20 said:


> hi vicky if you live in the uk and your dog is kc registered just go along to a puppy show and the judges will enter your pup there and then? they will give you all the advice you need , i would think other countries have the same proceedure? make sure the show is for your particular breed and make sure the pup is well behaved or they wont let you compete.


the op's dog is NOT KC registered which is why i suggested Companion shows for the daughter to get practice and see if she likes it.


----------



## Vicky106 (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks for all the great advice, we are in shropshire


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Will try to think of a club that way that encourages the youngsters, I am at Crufts next week will see what I can find out then.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

If you are going to Crufts, go along to the YKC stand (next to the YKC ring in Hall 3) and have a chat to the people there - it's manned by YKC members and they will be able to answer lots of your questions. Also, if your daughter joins the YKC they have training days, training weekends, training camps, and do training at some of the bigger championship shows (such as the Welsh Kennel Club in August). She can actually enter handling competitions with non-pedigree dogs (ie dogs registered on the activities register) at their training days, so your daughter will be able to practice with your current dog if you enter it on the activities register. And if she wins, she qualifies for the handling competition at Crufts, even though she is handling a non-pedigree. It's a way to find out whether or not she is interested before going to the expense of buying a puppy. The other advantage of doing it this way is that it is hard to train a puppy at the same time as the handler is being trained - it will be much esier for your daughter to train with your existing dog, then train a puppy when she is more proficient.

Have a look at this link for more about the YKC:

The Young Kennel Club presented by the Kennel Club

This is the specific link to the handling page:

http://www.ykc.org.uk/competing/handling


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

My youngest daughter is 15 now and has been doing junior handling now since she was 8. She handles our rotties and has had loan of several other peoples rotties and other breeds too. As you move up the ranks, to handle at Champ shows etc, yes it gets very competitive, especially in the older age groups, but I see nothing wrong with a bit of competitiveness, the Junior Handlers of today could show a lot of people in the Breed Rings a thing or two about how to show dogs, LOL!! Theres nothing better than watching a load of kids handle dogs, some of them are giant breeds, with full confidence in their own ability and the to see the rapport they have with their dogs.

We will be at Crufts on Friday and Amy is competing in the YKC Class in the afternoon. Please feel free to PM me if you wanna chat more.


----------



## Vicky106 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi, 

We joined the YKC this morning and trying to get the day off on thursday to go to gundog day at crufts. The truth is we were going to get a 2nd dog anyway before our daughter mentioned that she would like to get into showing so whether it ends up working out or not for her, the dog won't be a problem. 

The YKC looks really good for youngsters and the training courses are all within a reasonable distance of us, so thats a bonus!. Do the dogs attend the training too?.... how does that work with all the dogs together?. I bet it's entertaining.

I have contacted a couple of breeders i found who's puppies have good pedigrees and published health test results but neither have got back to me. Are show breeders extremely selective or have i been unlucky?. Obviously i am happy to be vetted and prepared for this, but concerned that as we are only just starting out that we won't be given the time of day!

I'm going to contact our local breed club tomorrow, hopefully they may be able to help and also hopefully meet some breeders if i can get to crufts....are people who show at crufts happy to be approached generally?.

So many questions - sorry!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Vicky106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We joined the YKC this morning and trying to get the day off on thursday to go to gundog day at crufts. The truth is we were going to get a 2nd dog anyway before our daughter mentioned that she would like to get into showing so whether it ends up working out or not for her, the dog won't be a problem.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about the questions - keep them coming! My dad used to say "If you don't ask nowt you don't get to know nowt!"

I think your daughter will love it in the YKC - my two nieces have been members since they were 6 (it was called the KCJO then!) and they are now 19 and 22.

Yes, dogs go to training days and camps - and as well as handling training, members can train in all sorts of things such as flyball, agility, jumping, grooming, and obedience, and also compete to be a member of the Crufts teams for these activities.

Breeders generally don't mind if you ask them questions at Crufts, but I should wait until after their dogs have been in the ring because it is sometimes quite hectic around the benching area, especially if you are showing more than one dog. Once their classes have finished, however, they have to wait until 4pm to take their dogs home, so you will find they will be quite willing to chat to you about their breed then.

There is also Discover Dogs at Crufts (in Hall 3) and there will be breeders there all day who you can go and talk to and ask questions.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Glad you've found the YKC and joined :thumbup:

As for the breeders, please give them a few days to reply, especially if they have puppies at the mo, its a really busy time, I know sometimes I dont reply to enquiries as quick as I'd like sometimes.

As for training, as we live in the northeast, not much YKC training goes on up here, nearest for us is at Newark, Amy has attended this wkend once and loved it! The main thing is, when you get your pup, or even before, to meet peeps and get a feel of what she needs to do) get off to your nearest ringcraft class, these are normally held weekly and there is generally someone there who is at leasta little knowledgable about JH.The pup will need to be show trained etc anyway, so this would be a good start. Also, check out the JH books available whilst you are at crufts and buy one, LOL! They are full of good info and something your daughter will refer back to over and over.

Good Luck!:thumbup:


----------

